# R-Line front bumper, R-Line side skirts, & Car Cover on sale from VW



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*R-Line front bumper, PRIMERED, is on clearance for only $99, limited quantities. You can get that price from your local dealer.
It's cheaper online, but shipping a bumper probably isn't cheap
3C8807217AGGRU

That has the lower lip integrated (one piece bumper) instead of adding it on to your existing bumper with adhesive/tape.


*R-Line side skirts are on sale at the moment too, *ONLY IN SELECT COLORS* for $319.20 for the pair:
http://keffervwparts.com/vwparts/in...ction=accessories&siteid=216177&catalogid=200

*And looks like there are only a few VW CC specific car covers, for $129:
3C8-061-205-H

But $99 from Keffer VW


You guys are welcome


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> *R-Line front bumper, PRIMERED, is on clearance for only $99, limited quantities. You can get that price from your local dealer.
> It's cheaper online, but shipping a bumper probably isn't cheap
> 3C8807217AGGRU
> 
> ...




You legend....... light brown skirts for 350 bucks!!! Happy days. Shame they don't have rear spoilers for sale


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

robjettauk said:


> You legend....... light brown skirts for 350 bucks!!! Happy days. Shame they don't have rear spoilers for sale


Agreed! I need a rear spoiler. Won't pay close to $400 for a little strip like that.


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

I searched my local dealer and they're selling reflex silver sideskirts for $299! Instant purchase

Thanks snobrdrdan


----------



## pwilks52 (Jul 15, 2011)

My dealer has 4. All of them say "w/headlight washer without parking sensors" I've never seen a R-Line with headlight washers though.


----------



## Nenzo (Oct 25, 2012)

The front bumper cover indicates it's with headlight washer, does that mean it will have a hole or cutout that we'll have to get filled before painting? I wonder if this is a pricing error cause all the other bumper covers are listed at $370?!


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

This is for the first gen I'm assuming?


----------



## Rawja (Aug 12, 2015)

RocknRolla said:


> This is for the first gen I'm assuming?


Discount appears to apply to both generations, though it varies by color. Picked up a set of Island Grey side skirts for my '13 for $350, sourced from my local dealer.


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

you can get the 2014 R line bumper for 380 bucks.


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

ECS has them for around $97 shipped it says. weird.


----------



## ameilius (Jul 27, 2013)

Pottle said:


> ECS has them for around $97 shipped it says. weird.


damn candy white is still $600+ - blehhhhhhh


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

ameilius said:


> damn candy white is still $600+ - blehhhhhhh


They all come primered. 



just ordered mine from my dealer for 99


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice find!

But no sale price for White Gold CC


----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)

I am 98% sure the reason it is a "Clearance Product" is due to the front headlamp washer...like someone posted earlier, most likely will come with a small hole directly under the headlights that may need to be filled in unless you have the headlamp washer pieces. I would love to see if anyone has ordered this part or contacted anyone at the dealer who can fill us in.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Guy at the dealership is trying to convince me that this bumper won't fit my 2009 because there wasn't an R-Line model in 2009.


----------



## x.D (Oct 6, 2010)

robjettauk said:


> You legend....... light brown skirts for 350 bucks!!! Happy days. Shame they don't have rear spoilers for sale


Is this deal only through Keffer VW or all dealers?


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

x.D said:


> Is this deal only through Keffer VW or all dealers?


All i think....check the dealers online parts store.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Rawja said:


> Discount appears to apply to both generations, though it varies by color. Picked up a set of Island Grey side skirts for my '13 for $350, sourced from my local dealer.


I was just about to buy a set of Island Grey skirts before I saw this thread. Is that $319 for both skirts? That's a steal if it is.

And I wonder if this special is available at all dealers.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

x.D said:


> Is this deal only through Keffer VW or all dealers?





RocknRolla said:


> Is that $319 for both skirts? That's a steal if it is.
> 
> And I wonder if this special is available at all dealers.


Yes, it's for the PAIR (of side skirts)

You can ask your dealer, but Keffer has very aggressive (if not the lowest) pricing


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Rybo VW CC said:


> I am 98% sure the reason it is a "Clearance Product" is due to the front headlamp washer...like someone posted earlier, most likely will come with a small hole directly under the headlights that may need to be filled in unless you have the headlamp washer pieces. I would love to see if anyone has ordered this part or contacted anyone at the dealer who can fill us in.


Or just buy the headlamp washer covers?
(they would have to be available as a replacement part, theoretically)


----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)

^^^ That is true Snobrdrdan, but im also wondering if they are able to attach to anything without having the actual headlamp washer there to attach to (for those who dont have the washer)


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow, this has me shocked. Is this the actual front bumped and skirts or as it says more of a cover for them? Please tell me its the actual thing / drool. My car piggy bank can actually afford these!! This is the front bumper with the built in equivalent of the stock with front valence, correct?


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

the cover is the bumper. You just take your grill and fogs (if equipped) and put them into new cover.


----------



## 01neonrt (Nov 13, 2006)

Pottle said:


> They all come primered.
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered mine from my dealer for 99


how did you manage to get your local dealer to give you that price? I called one locally and they quoted me 549, but would sell fro 349. and their reasoning for the 99 dollars was that this is not an OEM part.


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

01neonrt said:


> how did you manage to get your local dealer to give you that price? I called one locally and they quoted me 549, but would sell fro 349. and their reasoning for the 99 dollars was that this is not an OEM part.



not sure- just gave the part number from the top post and called my dealer and asked.


also- if you google the part number you will find it for the low price also.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Called my local dealer and gave them the part number for the painted side skirts, they said they couldn't get them in even though I could order them online. Didn't make sense, but whatever. 

They told me a dealer an hour away had the side skirts in stock in the color I wanted. They quoted me $325. Drove down today to pick them up, he ended up giving them to me for $307. Side skirts are mint. He said they've been sitting around for a while.

None of it made sense to me, but I got my painted skirts for cheap, so I can't complain.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

01neonrt said:


> how did you manage to get your local dealer to give you that price? I called one locally and they quoted me 549, but would sell fro 349. and their reasoning for the 99 dollars was that this is not an OEM part.


Weird....all the pricing/info I posted was found on VW's site:
http://www.vwparts.com/parts-outlet-center/


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

*Great prices*

Just ordered my R-Line front bumper and side skirts for my 2011 Island Gray CC Sport from my local dealer, no shipping charges. $99 for the bumper and $319.20 for the painted skirts. So stoked on the prices. Thanks Dan (SnobrdrDan) for the heads up and making an expensive wish an affordable reality. My dealer thinks the front bumper is coming from Germany. Can anybody verify this? I am hoping not as that will take quite some time to get here. Quite excited about this either way!

Also, did anybody find a source for the washer caps (if they even exist)? I would love to have the washers but really dont want to pony up hundreds of $$$ for the luxury.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Finally talked the spouse into it, and the front bumper quantity has run out. If anyone knows any place in stock let me know. VWoA is sold out. Huzr, if you're the one who purchased from the dealer in Maine, I've called a few dealerships and they've said that guy's never going to get that bumper (it's just going to sit in his order log).

Someone in Maine is going to be highly disappointed.


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

Im the one from Maine that ordered a bumper. Why would it just sit there?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

*R-Line front bumper, R-Line side skirts, &amp; Car Cover on sale from VW*

There are no more left, and Germany stopped making them and was just trying to clear them out. Your dealership ordered after they were cleared out, and if you were to try to order again the person seeing would be told they can't order it. It doesn't initially show until they try to actually make the order... Screwy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

Nethers said:


> There are no more left, and Germany stopped making them and was just trying to clear them out. Your dealership ordered after they were cleared out, and if you were to try to order again the person seeing would be told they can't order it. It doesn't initially show until they try to actually make the order... Screwy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered the bumper on the 14th, which was the same day the OP posted. That dealerships sucks anyways, think they would call me and tell me? nope. Ill call later. haha


good thing im not that upset because I really shouldn't spend the money but it was so damn cheap! haha


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Ya, tossing my funds into a Miata fund.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

got my skirts today! Very happy bunny, only took half hour to fit. Will post pics tomorrow. Only arrived back today from a nice 1300 mile road trip to Tahoe and San Fran in the old gal! needs a clean now


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

I still haven't called the dealership yet. Still not sure how to handle that conversation.


Was anyone able to get the actual bumper cover?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

robjettauk said:


> got my skirts today! Very happy bunny, only took half hour to fit. Will post pics tomorrow. Only arrived back today from a nice 1300 mile road trip to Tahoe and San Fran in the old gal! needs a clean now


Hey Rob, can you detail the install instructions, did they come with bolts and did you use 3M? What was the removal process for the old one?


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Nethers said:


> Hey Rob, can you detail the install instructions, did they come with bolts and did you use 3M? What was the removal process for the old one?


A very helpful member gave me the info but the skirts do come with fitting instructions and all the bits needed.

The white clips are a pain in the asssss. I broke the old ones so had to knock them out with a hammer and screw driver. The skirts come with the new clips fitted. Then used the new rubber boots. Worked even though the wife was giving me funny looks as I attackted the car with a hamme!


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Ha, is there an official way to remove the white clips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Ill be picking up my bumper on Saturday. Ill post some pictures when i do. Still need to schedule paint


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

When did you order yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

YEAH X2

How long did it take for you to get?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Got mine yesterday! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Last I checked with our VW dealer, they are all sold out of bumpers except for places that stocked up on them.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Any idea who stocked up on them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> *R-Line front bumper, PRIMERED, is on clearance for only $99, limited quantities. You can get that price from your local dealer.
> It's cheaper online, but shipping a bumper probably isn't cheap
> 3C8807217AGGRU
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:
Your f'ing awesome Dan!
Always finding stuff like this to make my life better.


----------



## echristie (Oct 30, 2013)

I believe I will pick up some Reflex Silver side skirts for my Deep Black car for $320. I'm sure I can get them painted to match my car for less than what the Deep Black are going for. I'll check with the shop to see if they can fill the washer holes on the bumper. If they can, I am in like Flinn.....


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

When I posted this thread up, there were only *10* bumpers showing in the inventory.....so there weren't many, unfortunately


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Nethers said:


> Hey Rob, can you detail the install instructions, did they come with bolts and did you use 3M? What was the removal process for the old one?


No tape is used.

You have to split/break the OEM clips off. Be VERY careful though so you don't scratch the paint though. I used a dull trim tool and hit it with a hammer to "split" the clip in half/shear it off.

Kit comes with instructions and the install parts

Remove OEM side skirts (you have to break the OEM clips--since they're a one way clip deal)
Clean up all the leftover parts of the OEM clips & rubber grommets from the body holes
Install new (included) rubber grommets into the body holes
Add (the included) clips to the side skirts
Snap the side skirts onto the car slowly/carefully
Done!

See here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...to-your-CC&p=81991445&viewfull=1#post81991445


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

As always, thanks Dan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

DAMN!

Lottery right there.


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Nethers said:


> When did you order yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered the day after this thread started


----------



## cdgla (Feb 16, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> No tape is used.
> 
> You have to split/break the OEM clips off. Be VERY careful though so you don't scratch the paint though. I used a dull trim tool and hit it with a hammer to "split" the clip in half/shear it off.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,
Just got my skirts back from Paint. Still haven't removed the stock ones. Noticed in the instructions they mention a 'cover cap' that's to be re-used from the original skirt. Does the one from the non R skirts work on the R-Line ones? Or did you just bypass this cap and ignore it? 
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cdgla said:


> Hi Dan,
> Just got my skirts back from Paint. Still haven't removed the stock ones. Noticed in the instructions they mention a 'cover cap' that's to be re-used from the original skirt. Does the one from the non R skirts work on the R-Line ones? Or did you just bypass this cap and ignore it?
> Thanks,
> Chris


Yeah it's just a black plastic piece that swaps over. 
You'll see it when you pull the stock ones off. Just swaps over to the new ones


----------



## cdgla (Feb 16, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah it's just a black plastic piece that swaps over.
> You'll see it when you pull the stock ones off. Just swaps over to the new ones


Got it. Thanks Dan!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Does anybody have one of these close out rline bumper covers just collecting dust and want to sell? Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Rawja said:


> Discount appears to apply to both generations, though it varies by color. Picked up a set of Island Grey side skirts for my '13 for $350, sourced from my local dealer.



I need the same color. Which stealership?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

mikebbugn said:


> I need the same color. Which stealership?


That was last year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I still want a set of white-gold side skirts :laugh:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Nethers said:


> That was last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Damn, didn't notice that. Still worth a shot tho. :banghead:


----------

